# SPILLED ice tea all over brand new Kindle2!!



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok i got my kindle 2 a few weeks back and have been taking things kind of slow with it until recently (thats why i did not have a case yet)
my mother always always warned me about leaving my cell phone,laptop,ipod etc. on the same surface with food or drinks her words, "accidents can always happen" but of course im a grown 23 year old woman im not gonna spill my cup like a toddler! 

Well 2days ago i spilled my large cup of ice tea all over my table that had 2 remote controls a kindle my cell phone and a regular paperback book all on it. The remote controllers and the paper back caught most of the liquid and the 1st thing i grabbed up was my. It did have liquid on the surface but as the ice tea was rolling off onto my carpet i was wrapping my kindle in many thin paper towels then 1 large towel to absorb everything i could off of it. I dont think anything got down into any cracks or buttons and i took the corners of the paper towels and cleaned any crevices i could think of. So far i have not noticed any liquid damage and nothing is running oddly or slowly yet. So i think i got VERY lucky. I hope that over the next few days no errors occur but i think i am in the clear after 2 days (keeping my fingers crossed)

It was a VERY stupid mistake that i will not ever repeat and now i will start to find myself becoming my mother using her own words! Just thought id share my SCARY experience and warn no1 else to make my same stupid mistake because mine could have been much worse! NOW for more reasons than vanity i cant wait for the added protection of my oberon case to come in the mail!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh that is too bad and it happens so easily.  Trust all continues to go well with your Kindle.  You will feel much more secure when your cover arrives.


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh! Be still my heart.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Whew, sounds like you had a close one. Hope all continues to be right with your Kindle and your cover arrives soon.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I was holding my breath as I read your post.  Goodness, my heart would have stopped.  
I tell my kids to put their cell phones in a ziploc bag of uncooked rice when they get liquid on them.  That will draw out any liquid.  I'm not sure about a Kindle.  And since it's been a couple of days it's probably dry by now anyway.  
Hope your cover gets here soon.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those of you who bought your Kindles less than 30 days ago, you might want to consider the Square Trade accidental damage warranty...

http://www.squaretrade.com/pages/learn-more-warranty-buyer.

Considering I like to read while I eat (and drink), when I got my extended warranty from them, I added the accidental damage warranty.

Or, you might want one of these:











Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I actually got tears in my eyes reading this lol. I haven't spilled anything on my Kindle but I have spilled dr pepper on my laptop before. 

Melissa


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

cringe.  I lost a cell phone to sweet "iced" tea.  (we don't use ice).

the cell phone fell into the glass of tea (don't ask).  We did everything you're suppose to do when a cell phone is dropped into liquid and for a few days after the "treatment" we thought we got lucky.  The cell phone finally died, we're guessing the sugar did the phone in.  

I still miss that phone, it was one of the best ones I've ever had and of course wasn't offered when I had to replace.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I lost an Ipod to sweet tea. DD was driving dropped the Ipod in the cup holder forgetting she has a cup of sweet tea in the holder. She wanted to replace the ipod as my birthday gift but since it was not an upgrade to the Ipod it was truly a replacement and she had to buy an actually birthday gift.  Which was a pair of earrings I think I lost out on the deal since she got a K2 soon afterwards.

Anyway I haven't ordered the bags suggested by Betsy but they are going on my wishlist for April purchases.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

You got lucky!!!  Are you going to listen to your mom's advice now


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Yikes! Scary thread title, hope that never happens to me, been careful so far


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I've screwed up a few keyboards in my life thanks to water, pop, tea, etc.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow! Lucky break! glad the Kindle is still working for you!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Yow!  Glad it's turned out OK.

I use a wire book rack to "store" my K2 whenever I put it down--in fact, I'm at the point where I'm picking up one or two more so I don't have to move them around the house. Keeps the K2 up off the end table or nightstand, so when I spill something (yes, that's WHEN, not if), it's above the liquid.  I also leave mine in its cover, and the cover closed, when it's not in use.  One added layer of protection against splashes!

But I also got the Square Trade warranty, including the Accidental Damage & Handling coverage.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

I first read your title as "I spilled spiced tea all over my kindle" and I was going to say serves you right for ruining perfectly good iced tea, but then I reread it and I can sympathize with you.

Hope your K2 is okay.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

That's a heart-stopper. Nothing's happened to my Kindle yet *knocks on wood* but I got Amazon's extended warranty with the one-time accidental damage coverage. A couple of other fun liquid + electronics stories... once while I was out of my apartment a flower vase that I had sitting on the hutch over my desk tipped over and spilled plant food-infused water all over my laptop that was sitting on the desk below... when I came back it was dry and sticky, but miraculously everything was working fine. Also dropped my digital camera in the canal when I was in the Netherlands over the summer... the screen was messed up for a few days but it went back to normal. So far I've been lucky.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

:::moves Kindle off desk, away from the large water bottle nearby:::


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh my. You are lucky. I have a phobia of liquids around my electronics. I was always lecturing my DH about spills. He was always drinking around the computers. He finally spilled something and fried the keyboard. He is now much more careful when around electronics. I did wash my cell phone that I left in a pocket. Needless to say, it was ruined.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Whew! Glad your K is ok.

I have to wonder though... I think I might be just as upset about spilling on my Oberon cover as I would be about spilling on the K2 itself!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

/\ /\ Me too! Hate to stain that cover! But I will admit to buying a new keyboard from a beer spill.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Cringe!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Kool - you are going to have to keep us posted!  And it does sound like you should follow Betsy's advise and check out Square Trade.  You do know how many hearts stopped today!  Hope everything continues to be good.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

4 things:

Listen to your mother.
Get a cover.
Check out SquareTrade.
Don't get caught licking your Kindle to see if all the tea is off.    You'll end up on someone's blog post somewhere as someone who loves her Kindle a little *too* much.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> 4 things:
> 
> Listen to your mother.
> Get a cover.
> ...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Don't get caught licking your Kindle to see if all the tea is off.  You'll end up on someone's blog post somewhere as someone who loves her Kindle a little *too* much.


ROTFLM*O

Betsy


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

DawnOfChaos said:


> Don't get caught licking your Kindle to see if all the tea is off.  You'll end up on someone's blog post somewhere as someone who loves her Kindle a little *too* much.


kindleilingus?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh now thats just diiirty!


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I usually use a 44 oz cup with a lid. I haven't had a spill, yet.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yikes! my heart stopped for a minute. I'm so happy that your Kindle is working. The funny part was when reading messages, most were about sweet tea spills, which means sweet tea is evil. Bad, I say! Stop drinking it!!


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Toby said:


> Yikes! my heart stopped for a minute. I'm so happy that your Kindle is working. The funny part was when reading messages, most were about sweet tea spills, which means sweet tea is evil. Bad, I say! Stop drinking it!!


You'd better be careful (depending on what part of the country you are in), if you read your posts outloud before you post them!!! 
If you drank sweet tea, you would understand why those people have it around them all the time! YUM!

coolmnbv, I'm glad that your story has a happy ending. I would have done the same thing, in your situation (grabbed K2 and cradled it, letting the tea drip to the floor and soak into everything else!!).


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

You are all bad!  

My K2 survived part of a cup of coffee spilled on in. It's been a week and there have been no problems. I bought a warranty and I am saving for a cover.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL 2 all those who also are sweet tea drinker/kindle readers, mine was also sweet Tea (texas southern girl) 

So far so good kindle is still in complete working functioning order, no malfunctions yet. I cant wait for my cover to get here for extra protection!!! arghhh

also thanks to those who suggested the squaretrade warranty, i will definitely be checking into that!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You barely got by with that one...wow.  That's why I drink all my Margaritas through a sippy cup...lol.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

kyliedork said:


> kindleilingus?


LOL!!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

sjc said:


> You barely got by with that one...wow. That's why I drink all my Margaritas through a sippy cup...lol.


hmmmm sounds like a good idea, tho when I drink Margaritas I get double vision and that makes it difficult to follow Jamie's adventures


----------



## radiantmeg (Feb 13, 2009)

I think my heart would have stopped!  I keep mine in my borsabella bag when I'm not reading, I figure the bag will take most of the damage if I spill things or whatnot.  Scary!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Well my Kindle 2 just took a full cup of warm green tea spilled on it.  I had it in my Oberon cover but open on a little table(the kind that the base goes under the couch) by my couch. I had just put it down to get settled in comfortably.  Of course one of my cats picks that moment to decide she has to join me and can't use the clear area of the couch to join me she has to come up under the table and knock it and there goes the tea straight at the kindle, floor and couch cushion I think absorbed most of it.  
  Surprisingly  it seems that the Kindle id not keep any of the tea.  Even thou I swear I saw the tea pour straight at the front of the kindle there was very little liquid on it, the kindle cover had only a tiny bit of water under the kindle at the corners. The kindle is not even sticky.  And seems to work fine so far. 

Can't say the same for the couch and floor, it's going to take a while to dry even after I soaked up as much liquid as I could...of course I tended my kindle first  
  As to the cat, let just say they are spending some quality time in the sun room right now at least till I calm down.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow, Kindles seem to be attracting tea this month. Hope everything continues to be OK with your Kindle so that the cats get to come back in sometime soon.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Everything seems to be ok with the Kindle, I did not keep them in the sun room too long. Mainly long enough to try cleaning up with out "noses" in the way and then a little "alone" time.  They are back out, but keeping their distance for now.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I think I am going to lay off the tea for awhile


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

/\ /\ Looks like a plan, at least while reading on your Kindle!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

What about those toddler non spill sippy cups?


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Well the cats are not going back in the sunroom, but my Kindle may not make it.  It seemed fine (just checked it a little bit, then just let it sit) but now it's like someone is pushing the next page key or some key continuously. I'll give it some days to see if it can fix it's self before I do anything.  Maybe it just needs to dry out, the tea must have gotten inside and is causing a short, and or even thou I can't see it the some buttons are "stuck" being held down.  The prev page button and next page button on that side does not work.  But the buttons on the right "seem" to work. Not sure about the keyboard. and it just randomly does stuff.  
  I'm not counting on getting lucky here. 

  I did purchase the extended warrantee that Amazon was offering with the onetime replacement.  So worse case I can get it replaced, then need to buy a new decal skin for it.  But hopefully it will stop acting up.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Does the extended warranty count for drops and spilled liquids? I thought it was an extended manufacturers warranty against the hardware?


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

the extended warranty has a one time accidental damage replacement piece to it.  And I'd say spills are accidental damage.  I'll admit I never expected to use it this fast thou.  Or for this.  I thought I might need it for dropping it at some point down the road. I've managed to drop TOO MANY things with cats underfoot or just clumsy.  But this will be the first time having liquids spill over it.  Not too happy with the cats right now.

hopefully given a day or two will dry it out and it will work right.  Just have to decide how long to give it before I give up and call to use the accidental damage onetime option.


----------

